# Advice for Chronic Constipation - how long should I wait before seeking further medical treatment? (long post)



## WellyBoots (Feb 12, 2014)

I have pretty mild IBS and occasional constipation, usually when I don't drink enough. I have not had a "normal" (for me) BM in over two weeks, and this is the first time I have ever had anything like this.

So I'd been constipated for about two weeks, passing very hard, small stools every few days. I stayed at my boyfriend's over the weekend, and on Saturday (4 days ago), I had severe cramping followed by fair bit of diarrhea. I was in so much pain, I nearly passed out on the toilet, it was awful. I thought that would be the end of it, but I've had next to nothing since, only small, very hard "pebbles" and a bit of liquid poo. I'm also getting occasional slight cramps and feel horribly bloated and uncomfortable, as you might expect.

I went to a walk-in clinic yesterday, as I only moved here about 3.5 weeks ago and neglected to register at a GP surgery (not a mistake I will be making in the future!!). The nurse told me I was completely backed up and prescribed me Laxido (Macrogol) powder sachets and glycerin suppositories. I took 3 of the Laxido sachets over the course of the day, starting approx. 24 hours ago and used 3 of the suppositories with no effect. I think the problem is too far up for the suppositories to work. The laxative hasn't yet kicked in, and I've just read that it can take 2-3 days to work, so I'm stuck here, very uncomfortable, waiting for things to start moving.

I've taken another Laxido, but still nothing is happening. At what point should I go back to the clinic? How much longer should I wait? What else can I do?

I'm really worried by this point, so I'd really appreciate some advice.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if it were me i wouldn't wait til things got worse. i'd either go back to the clinic today (i think that's the best choice) or try an enema--not the small fleets enemas--the big bag enemas that hold a quart of water--or try taking more of the laxido if possible, i'm not familiar with laxido (i'm in the usa) if it's like movicol (miralax) you can take more of it (if the clinic said you could) --- always follow the directions that come with it and get a doc's advice. or you might need to add a stimulant laxative like senna to get things moving...but really i think i'd get the clinic's advice first on all this.

yes it's miserable being so backed up isn't it. i do hope you can get some relief today!


----------



## WellyBoots (Feb 12, 2014)

annie7 said:


> if it were me i wouldn't wait til things got worse. i'd either go back to the clinic today (i think that's the best choice) or try an enema--not the small fleets enemas--the big bag enemas that hold a quart of water--or try taking more of the laxido if possible, i'm not familiar with laxido (i'm in the usa) if it's like movicol (miralax) you can take more of it (if the clinic said you could) --- always follow the directions that come with it and get a doc's advice. or you might need to add a stimulant laxative like senna to get things moving...but really i think i'd get the clinic's advice first on all this.
> 
> yes it's miserable being so backed up isn't it. i do hope you can get some relief today!


Thanks for your quick reply. I am passing some more very small softer stools now. I think that's a good sign.

I want to go back, but I worry that they will just send me away and tell me to wait it out. My main problem is that I have to take a train and a bus to get to the clinic, and I've tried to get an emergency appointment at a more local clinic but I have to register at wait at least 2 days before I can book an appt. I'm worried about being that far from a toilet for so long. I have no-one to take me there and a taxi is going to be too expensive.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry the trip to the clinic is so complicated. I can see why that would be a problem.

and oh yes that is definitely a good sign that you are now passing softer stools. it can take meds like laxido a while to start working especially if you are full of lots of hard stools. it sounds like it's a good idea to keep drinking lots of water to help it work.

i found this info on it...maybe you've already seen it. and it should be in the package directions that (hopefully) they gave you with it.

http://www.drugs.com/uk/laxido-orange-powder-for-oral-solution-spc-8622.html

in the meantime, while you're waiting for it to work don't eat a lot of fiberous foods--stick to liquids, soups, etc and softer foods. at least that's what my gastro docs have told me to do when this kind of thing happens.

fingers crossed it'll start working real well for you. take care.


----------

